#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  pmbok 2004 english

## ghani20004

here is the Project Management Body Of Knowledge (PMBOK 2004) English version.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: pmbok 2004 english

----------


## f81aa

ghani20004, thanks

----------


## Sanchezj20

Here you can find the 4th edition of PMBOK 2008.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

Sanchezj20, thanks for sharing

----------


## victorlachica

Many thanks ghani20004

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## fahmisoft

thank you sir

----------


## ICV-KING

@Sanchezj20

PLEASE I REALLY NEED THE PMBOK 4TH EDITION,KINDLY SEND IT TO MY MAILBOX,ekwokey@gmail.com

thanks in advance  :Wink:

----------


## Nabilia

PMI 99-001-2008 - A Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge 4th Edition (PMBOK Guide).pdf	  5.957 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ICV-KING

@ Nabilla

GOD bless you!! may you find joy in all your endeavors, i thank you greatly!!! :Big Grin: 

please can u also help me with CAPM, my little brother wants to do PMP but he has no project experience so he was told to do CAPM but we dont have the materials,he has  a degree in chemical engineering, can you help us with it....He is really worried !

Thanks so much for the PMBOK  :Smile:

----------

